# Who In Melbourne Loves A Parma And A Microbrew!



## Fents

Just come across this place in Melbourne..

http://www.mrsparmas.com.au/

Now i am a parma fiend. I've eaten parma's everywhere and im really keen to try this out, because if there parma's are that good and they serve them with micro brews to match then i think we have a winner.

I havnt eaten there yet, but if anyone has can they give me a parma rating?

Also if it is as good as it say's i will have to let the boys at www.superparma.com know.

Ace's. :chug:


----------



## Wardhog

It's a great place for a feed (and one or two pints). A thin parma that's as big as your head, with all the toppings under the sun. I recommend the meatball parma.
Probably not the BEST parma in Melbourne, but still rates as DAMN GOOD(tm). It's the beer available that makes pushes this place into Shangri-La status.
Washing it down with pints of Red Hill Scotch Ale makes for a very happy diner.

Get thee to this place, post haste! (And see if I'm free when you go).


----------



## Fents

Wardhog said:


> It's a great place for a feed (and one or two pints). A thin parma that's as big as your head, with all the toppings under the sun. I recommend the meatball parma.
> Washing it down with pints of Red Hill Scotch Ale makes for a very happy diner.
> 
> Get thee to this place, post haste! (And see if I'm free when you go).



Oi! you saying i got a BIG HEAD! :lol: 

Wrapped you have been there and recommend it!

Might hit it up next weekend  :super:


----------



## Millet Man

Been there as well because they also do gluten free parma, which I had not had for years FANTASTIC!!!

They also stock our beer so even I could have beer and parma, I think they stock beer from all Victorian micros.

Thoroughly recommend trying it out.

Cheers, Andrew.


----------



## 3GumsBrewing

I am fascinated by their logo, ummm... tell me....is she pulling them apart or pushing them together?

Anyhoo, I have been when I was down in the bleak city and loved the three cheeses Parma, washed down with the Beast IPA (pretty good hop character not as good as mine though!). Lovely combo.

DK


----------



## warrenlw63

Yummo!! Gotta get me to Mrs. Parmas

I've heard her five daughters are pretty good too.  

Warren -


----------



## Fents

Logo cracks me up too, defiantly on the push up tip i say :super: 

Maybe we should organise a weekend thing for lunch and really give it a good nudge. I'd go midweek but i dont work in the city and getting in and out is a bitch just for a feed.


----------



## Wardhog

I work in town, and would happily go to an extra Friday Mrs Parma's lunch if anyone is of a mind to do so.


----------



## therook

Wardhog said:


> I work in town, and would happily go to an extra Friday Mrs Parma's lunch if anyone is of a mind to do so.



I'm in the city also Wardhog, we should catch up on a Friday and do this.

Rook


----------



## Wardhog

therook said:


> I'm in the city also Wardhog, we should catch up on a Friday and do this.
> 
> Rook



Cool. Can't do next Friday, how about the one after? 7th September.


----------



## therook

Wardhog said:


> Cool. Can't do next Friday, how about the one after? 7th September.




PM sent


----------



## brettprevans

Wardhog said:


> Cool. Can't do next Friday, how about the one after? 7th September.



Im in. PM sent


----------



## Fents

ooooerr

Im gonna put in for a RDO! Cant have me not there, i found the joint! :beer:


----------



## Wardhog

Fents said:


> ooooerr
> 
> Im gonna put in for a RDO! Cant have me not there, i found the joint! :beer:



We wouldn't go without you - well, we would, but now that you've said you'll try to come along, we'll say that.


----------



## brettprevans

citymorgue2 said:


> Im in. PM sent


Ahhh dman it all to hell.. I just went to put this in my diary and i am conducting interviews on that day from 11.30am - 2.30pm. damn damn damn damn damnd damn damn damn damn damn damn damn damn damn damn damn


----------



## therook

Wardhog said:


> We wouldn't go without you - well, we would, but now that you've said you'll try to come along, we'll say that.




This could end up ugly :chug: 

Devo
Bugwan

Are you 2 going to get in on the act ?

citymorgue2,

come down after 2:30pm, i'm sure we could wait for you  

rook


----------



## brettprevans

therook said:


> This could end up ugly :chug:
> citymorgue2,
> 
> come down after 2:30pm, i'm sure we could wait for you
> 
> rook


I'll come down for a bevvie at least anyway to say hi. ive only actually met 1 AHB member so far.


----------



## Wardhog

citymorgue2 said:


> I'll come down for a bevvie at least anyway to say hi. ive only actually met 1 AHB member so far.



Can't guarantee I'll still be there, someone has to keep NAB afloat  

However, I don't think this'll be the only time this could happen.


----------



## Fents

Wardhog said:


> Can't guarantee I'll still be there, someone has to keep NAB afloat
> 
> However, I don't think this'll be the only time this could happen.



pffffft! my intrest rates on my homeloan will keep them afloat for the arvo.

If i come no way ur going back to work wardie boy!


----------



## Wardhog

Fents said:


> pffffft! my intrest rates on my homeloan will keep them afloat for the arvo.



But how would the bank know where to send the heavies with the cricket bats if they can't look up the address on the computer if you miss a payment?  



Fents said:


> If i come no way ur going back to work wardie boy!



I'll have you know I'm a respectable professional who wouldn't drink on the job - hold on, need to visit the littlest room.. let some of the Hightail Ale out - 'cos it might impair my prufeshunalism, and would not consdier taknig teh aftr atfer arvo off to go drniking.


----------



## ozpowell

Fents said:


> Just come across this place in Melbourne..
> 
> http://www.mrsparmas.com.au/
> 
> Now i am a parma fiend. I've eaten parma's everywhere and im really keen to try this out, because if there parma's are that good and they serve them with micro brews to match then i think we have a winner.
> 
> I havnt eaten there yet, but if anyone has can they give me a parma rating?
> 
> Also if it is as good as it say's i will have to let the boys at www.superparma.com know.
> 
> Ace's. :chug:



Was there 2 weeks ago with the missus while we were in Melb. Have already recommended this place (and Cookie) to several of my friends up here.

Cheers,
Michael


----------



## Wardhog

Righto. Who's in for Friday lunch? 12.15pm.

Mrs Parmas
25 Little Bourke St

Wardhog
therook
<add your name here>


----------



## fraser_john

Wardhog said:


> Righto. Who's in for Friday lunch? 12.15pm.
> 
> Mrs Parmas
> 25 Little Bourke St
> 
> Wardhog
> therook
> <add your name here>



Add me to the count.....

Wardhog
therook
fraser_john
<add your name here>


----------



## bugwan

Add me to the count.....

Wardhog
therook
fraser_john
bugwan (hopefully)
<add your name here>

Not sure if I can just yet, but I'll be hungry and thirsty by then...! Rook, I'll give you a buzz beforehand if I end up getting some time over lunch

Cheers guys
Dave.


----------



## Wardhog

I'll book a table today. I have no idea how busy the place gets on a Friday.


----------



## brettprevans

I unfortunately have not been able to get out of interviewing potential staff, so I cant make lunch  . If anyone is still going to be there at 2pm I'll come down for a brew and a chat. :beer:


----------



## Fents

sorry crew cant make it ...dont hurt me.

next time gadget, have a beer or 30 for me.

Oh and i want full detailed reports on the parma's! B)


----------



## therook

Fents said:


> sorry crew cant make it ...dont hurt me.
> 
> next time gadget, have a beer or 30 for me.
> 
> Oh and i want full detailed reports on the parma's! B)




Wardy told me you were soft Fents  

rook


----------



## Fents

right thats it.

next dream your picking up your own grain mate. :lol:


----------



## therook

Fents said:


> right thats it.
> 
> next dream your picking up your own grain mate. :lol:




LOL.......

I still have a chuckle thinking about that...


----------



## Wardhog

Ok, Friday is booked.

Wardhog
therook +3
fraser_john
bugwan (hopefully)

12.15 under the name Ward.

I've booked for 8 people, so there's still a spot for a latecomer.


----------



## fraser_john

Wardhog said:


> Ok, Friday is booked.
> 
> Wardhog
> therook +3
> fraser_john
> bugwan (hopefully)
> 
> 12.15 under the name Ward.
> 
> I've booked for 8 people, so there's still a spot for a latecomer.



Sorry, I have to drop out, I won't be in Melbourne on Friday!!!

John


----------



## bugwan

Wardhog said:


> Ok, Friday is booked.
> 
> Wardhog
> therook +3
> fraser_john
> bugwan (hopefully)
> 
> 12.15 under the name Ward.
> 
> I've booked for 8 people, so there's still a spot for a latecomer.



Thanks Wardy - I'll try to get there around 12:30... Hungry already!

Cheers
Dave


----------



## Wardhog

I gotta apologise, I screwed up and overlooked something I already had booked for today. It's not something I can get out of, either. I'll have to skip today, but will be going in the very near future.


----------



## bugwan

Wardhog said:


> I gotta apologise, I screwed up and overlooked something I already had booked for today. It's not something I can get out of, either. I'll have to skip today, but will be going in the very near future.



Lunch was great guys, a good turnout and some very decent beers drunk. 

Red Hill's Scotch Ale went down a treat, although at 5.8%, there wasn't too much abuse. It had a very authentic, complex structure - really enjoyable, but it's no session beer. I had a couple of pints of Mildura's Storm Cloudy Ale, which is an Amarillo driven APA. Nicely balanced and very drinkable, especially up against an "Inferno Parma".

A great little location if you're towards the top end of town, or willing to wander up the hill.

Fents, Wardy, hope to see you there next time.

Cheers


----------



## therook

bugwan said:


> Lunch was great guys, a good turnout and some very decent beers drunk.
> 
> Red Hill's Scotch Ale went down a treat, although at 5.8%, there wasn't too much abuse. It had a very authentic, complex structure - really enjoyable, but it's no session beer. I had a couple of pints of Mildura's Storm Cloudy Ale, which is an Amarillo driven APA. Nicely balanced and very drinkable, especially up against an "Inferno Parma".
> 
> A great little location if you're towards the top end of town, or willing to wander up the hill.
> 
> Fents, Wardy, hope to see you there next time.
> 
> Cheers




I concur with bugwan, a great place, beers were great and even called in to the Sherlock Holmes on the way back for a ESB and a Mountain Goat Hightale.

Rook


----------



## merlinthehapypig

I had dinner here recently after reading this thread. And I must admit i'm extremely impressed. I'll skip mentioning how good the food was and move straight to the beers!

Storm Cloudy Ale was my pick of the night, followed closely by the Prickly Moses wheat beer and the red hill scotch ale. Finished the night on the red hill and later went home. I tried to drink a Becks from the fridge at home and it tasted like water.... anyway i'll be back there next week for sure....


----------



## therook

Any you Melbourne brewers want to have another go at meeting here this Friday? 21/9

Fents, maybe you could turn up to this one and start crying in your beer about the thrashing Collingwood will be about to receive  

Rook


----------



## Fents

therook said:


> Fents, maybe you could turn up to this one and start crying in your beer about the thrashing Collingwood will be about to receive
> 
> Rook



you just keep telling yourself that rookstar  

cant do 21/9 but can do 28/9....lemme know.


----------



## Wardhog

Fents said:


> cant do 21/9 but can do 28/9....lemme know.



I'm in the same boat as Fents.


----------



## therook

Wardhog said:


> I'm in the same boat as Fents.




Ok, we will work on the 28th and discuss how the Catters are going to destroy the Port Adelaide wankers in the Grand final

Rook


----------



## Wardhog

therook said:


> Ok, we will work on the 28th and discuss how the Catters are going to destroy the Port Adelaide wankers in the Grand final
> 
> Rook



Footy season's over, Rook. Lloydy and the boys are off sunning themselves somewhere in the world on the end of season trip, there's no more interest for me in season 2007.
How about we discuss the upcoming summer of cricket? Or better yet, which beer we're going to try next?


----------



## Fents

Hahaha, bumping an old thread! finally got to Mrs Params on Friday night with the missus and a mate (beerdingo)...yea yea, two years after i bloody started this thread! hahahaha

anyways started with a kooinda, lovley as always...

then onto the rotating tap - OMG bridge road fresh hop harvest - wet hopped! HOW GOOD! was bloody delicous, loads of hops.

Then onto the Hargeaves hill ESB - my new favourite beer, love the orange colour and the hops you get are amazing, fruity, passionfruity. bloody beautifull.

Then the parma rolled out....amazing example of a chicken parma - 9/10. flat chciken breast, massive in size, good sauce to chicken ratio, nice thin smoked ham and the cheese was off the hook. good ratio again and they had it under the griller to perfection. amazing hot crispy chips and a good salad to boot. BEST!

Cant remember what i had to drink after that though, had been drinking all day so it was starting to get messy. I do remember having another Bridge road before i left tho just to backup how good it was. Staff are lovley too. Super good service.

One of my two Favourite restaurants in the city now too. The other being Da Hu (Peking Duck).


----------



## brettryan0

Hey Guys I'm new to this forum, but am a huge Mrs Parmas fan. Love the place. Been there well over a dozen times over the past few years while I've been working in the city.

Also good up this end of town is Bridie O'Reilly's and the European Bier Cafe!

Usually between the three you can make your way through a large range of Beers and Meals. You should be able to find something you'll like!

Beefy


----------



## brettprevans

beefy. welcome to the forum. keep an eye out in the 'meetings' section of AHB. There's a few of us who work in the city and frequent Mrs P's on a friday for a refreshing bevvie.


----------



## Katherine

> bridge road fresh hop harvest



I think you have just picked my first beer for next Friday.... i see they do PINTS.... yummy!


----------



## brettprevans

be warned KT, its hops in a glass. we (Rook, Maple, Wardhog and me) had it a fortnight ago and its bloody strong. fresh cut grass. 

they've got 2 brothers chief on tap now also. A munich/marzen/octoberfest style beer. 6.3%. sounds bloody great.


----------



## Fents

tasted not to much hoppier than the HH esb tho. i've def had hoppier.


----------



## brettprevans

your right the IBU werent hugely high, it was just very fresh. it was nice.


----------



## Katherine

Ive never had a parma before...


----------



## Supra-Jim

Better get yourself off to a bistro Katie and put in a few training runs before Friday!! 

Taste some average/run of the mill parmas so you can truely appreciate the awesomeness of a Mrs Parmas parma!!

Cheers SJ


----------



## brettprevans

i recon your trolling KT.


----------



## Katherine

CM who you calling a troll....

No seriously I ordered one in a country town once and the chef got all fancy and rolled a chicken breast and covered it with sauce. He didnt crumb it. so was not really a parma!

Lloyd and I used to run a bistro we sold loads of Parma's, apparently they were fantastic!


----------



## Leigh

I hope you weren't the chef Katie...a big no-no to not tatste your own food (according to the all-knowledgeable Ramsay)


----------



## Katherine

No I wasnt but I had alot of creative input! I did taste it but have not eaten a whole one!


----------



## Fents

heres their choices in parma's to get you excited kt.

#

Original

ham, napoli & cheese


*

Greek

olive, onion, tomato & fetta salsa


o

Bolognaise

Just like mumma used to make!


+

Roasted pumpkin

Roasted pumpkin, fetta cheese and caramelized onions


#

Pizza

Calabrese salami, sliced green peppers and kalamata olives


*

Mexican

Tomato salsa, sour cream, guacamole and jalapenos


o

Mushroom

Baked field mushrooms with oregano


+

Mattricciana

mild chilli, bacon, tomato and olives with grilled mozzarella


#

Aussie

Beetroot, bacon, egg & cheese


*

Nay'parma

Melbourne's tastiest & hottest parma - yet!


o

Floater

Due to popular demand our famous floater is back for winter! Mushy pease, mash and gravy.


+

eggplant parma

We offer vegetarian and gluten free options so we can all enjoy a Parma!

$18


#

 Chicken Parma

You are sure to find a favourite here!

$22


*

Veal Parma

Make you choice of chicken, veal or eggplant and pick your favourite topping.

$24

im an original boy myself. cant detract from the original imo.


----------



## Katherine

Ive already looked....

either mushroom or the pumpkin one...

Hope you can make it next friday FENTS... CM booked a table for 8 I think there is only 7 at the moment.


----------



## brettprevans

Katie said:


> Hope you can make it next friday FENTS... CM booked a table for 8 I think there is only 7 at the moment.


Thread is here

I can alter the booking up until next wednesday. they tend to be fully booked after that.

floater or mushroom parma for me I think. unless they have a good specials parma on.


----------



## Fents

sorry mate fridays are a no go for me. bugga


----------



## mika

Not from Melbourne, but still love Mrs Parma's and a Microbrew. One of our most memorable experiences from Melbourne.


----------



## Handy

I signed up for the Mrs. Parmas email newsletter and got this a couple of days ago:

2 Brothers Chief is now on tap!

The things you need to know about your new favourite beer

The Style: Marzen/Oktoberfest - Munich style amber lager.
The Aroma: Malty, toasty & clean. No esters, no hop aroma.
The Flavour: Biscuity/toasty maly character with some malt sweetness noticible. Sufficient hop bitterness to balance the malt & sweetness but emphasis is towards malt. Alcohol is detectable on the palate - 6.3%. Clean balanced finish without any lingering sweetness or bitterness.
The Mouthfeel: Medium, smooth, moderate carbonation.
Overall: Cheif is a clean, easy drinking amber lager. Despite the higher alcohol content, its proven to be very sessionable.

The boys have really pulled off an amazing beer with the cheif
This is a while stocks last, limited pour!

Better watch out the chief can sneak up on you (6.3%)
so to keep the tribe happy it is available in pots only!


----------



## Wonderwoman

Handy said:


> 2 Brothers Chief is now on tap!
> 
> .... Alcohol is detectable on the palate - 6.3%.



ahh... I was drinking the cheif at 2 brothers last friday and I wondered why they didn't serve it in pints...

has anyone else tried the cheif? I think it tastes very similar to their "rusty" and I'm wondering if it's just my dodgy tastebuds?


----------



## Neill

Any chance of coming along to this next friday? (i assume you mean friday the 22nd)

i don't know anybody from here personally but i do like beer and chicken


----------



## brettprevans

if you thinbk its dodgy check with the staff. we had the 2 bros growler the other week and its was infected or oxidised, corked whatever. we told them and they tapped a new keg and it tasted fine. 

add your name to the list neill


----------



## Spartan 117

Actually planned to head here on friday after uni for some tea, checked out the website looks good. 

Aaron


----------



## Spartan 117

Hey guys, 

Went to Mrs.Parmas today with 2 mates in between leactures for lunch. Got there and was greated with a grin and a friendly hello. Kitchen wasn't yet open but they took our orders anway and told us as soon as the kitchen was ready that we would be first served(which i thought was nice of them), so we treated ourselves to a pot of beer, i had a holgate white ale..... OH MY GOD..... I've found a beer i want to marry... it's just delicous nice and fruity and you get a nice aftertaste of spices which works fantastic wiht the parma which was also excellent and huge, also had to Gippsland gold ale and a Hargreaves Hill ESB both of which where pretty nice. The microbrews ar $5 a pot so its not uber cheap and the parmas are $22 each.... However saying that its well well worth it you leave full and satasfied and so long as you don't do it all the time, even for us uni students, its an affordable meal out. 

"The only bad thing about Mrs.Parmas" my mate said "is that you have to go back all the time to try there beers" 

If you live in melbourne GO!! Just go you wont regret it.

Cheers 

Aaron


----------



## bum

Anyone know what's on tap at the moment? Going there tonight for a quiet catch-up with a mate down from Sydney.


----------



## brettprevans

bum said:


> Anyone know what's on tap at the moment? Going there tonight for a quiet catch-up with a mate down from Sydney.


i suppose you could look at the website 

nfi whats on rotating tap atm though.


----------



## bum

That's kinda what I was getting at.

Thanks for introducing me to the internet but!


----------



## bum

In case anyone was wondering: Arctic Fox Ice.


----------



## brettprevans

i was being a smart arse, bum.

was the arctic fox any good. i dont think ive tried it yet.


----------



## WarmBeer

citymorgue2 said:


> i was being a smart *arse, bum*.



arse bum, tee-hee-hee, naughty words! :lol: 



citymorgue2 said:


> was the arctic fox any good. i dont think ive tried it yet.


I've tried both their lager and their pale ale. The lager is a boring, forgettable standard aussie lager, so should sell well to the megaswill crowds looking for something "a bit fancy"

The pale ale is a quite approachable English pale ale, nicely hopped, without too much carbonation. Think of a Fat Yak, but with pommy hops, and a little more hop character in the flavour. I expect it to be a commercial failure in this beer-swilling nation


----------



## Supra-Jim

I've tried the Arctic Fox Lager (bottled, not on tap) and it was pretty uninspiring, nothing glaringly bad about it, but nothing to rave about. I drank it and smiled politey (was offered by a mate who knows i like my beers and thought he was doing the right thing by offering me a micro beer).

I wouldn't bother with it otherwise. Just my 2c.

Cheers SJ


----------



## brettprevans

it was the lager i was thinking of then. i definitely havent tried the pale ale yet.


----------



## WarmBeer

Getting back on track with the purpose of this thread, I have only 3 more weeks until I'm back working in the city, :beerbang: .

Do we have any takers for a Mrs Parma lunch, for Friday 12th of Feb?

CM2, are you back on the horse yet?


----------



## Fourstar

WarmBeer said:


> Getting back on track with the purpose of this thread, I have only 3 more weeks until I'm back working in the city, :beerbang: .
> Do we have any takers for a Mrs Parma lunch, for Friday 12th of Feb?
> CM2, are you back on the horse yet?



Could be inspiring!  Assuming Maple and CM2 are in on the action it could be a fun lunchbreak!


----------



## brendo

Fourstar said:


> Could be inspiring!  Assuming Maple and CM2 are in on the action it could be a fun lunchbreak!



I'll try to arrange it so that I am working in town that day if I can... 

Brendo


----------



## Fourstar

brendo said:


> I'll try to arrange it so that I am working in town that day if I can...
> 
> Brendo



giddyup! :chug:


----------



## beerDingo

I might be up for a beer and parma.


----------



## brettprevans

WarmBeer said:


> Getting back on track with the purpose of this thread, I have only 3 more weeks until I'm back working in the city, :beerbang: .
> 
> Do we have any takers for a Mrs Parma lunch, for Friday 12th of Feb?
> 
> CM2, are you back on the horse yet?


back under the wagon 

Feb 12 is in my diary

We should let Rooky and Wardy know also. Oh and AndyD


----------



## Fourstar

citymorgue2 said:


> back under the wagon



LIVERS... Start your engines! :lol:


----------



## brendo

citymorgue2 said:


> back under the wagon



Good to hear Bretto... was getting worried about you there :chug:


----------



## bum

citymorgue2 said:


> was the arctic fox any good. i dont think ive tried it yet.



Didn't try it as my assumption was that it would be exactly as described above. Not a fan of lagers usually, anyway.

Straight up I had a Flying Horse Dirty Angel which I enjoyed a lot but was very embarrassed to order (what a stupid name for a beer, I felt like it should come with a complimentary Magic Happens bumper sticker). Then a 2brothers Rusty Pale Ale and it was easily one of the weirdest and most disgusting (uninfected) beers I have ever had. Truly woeful. Then I thought I'd give Mildura Storm a second chance after not enjoying it in the bottle - possibly even more boring (approaching bad) on tap. Stuck to pints of Flying Horse after that.


----------



## brettprevans

bum said:


> Straight up I had a Flying Horse Dirty Angel which I enjoyed a lot but was very embarrassed to order


yup. i just order it as dirty angel to avoid the issue



bum said:


> Then a 2brothers Rusty Pale Ale and it was easily one of the weirdest and most disgusting (uninfected) beers I have ever had. Truly woeful.


really? its been pretty good the times we've tried it. sure it was infected or stale? although we have had a few pints of the 2brothers where it was clearly infected or at least oxidised. Mrs Parmas in all stances have disconnected the keg in question and tapped a new one and replaced the beer. they are good like that.




bum said:


> Mildura Storm a second chance after not enjoying it in the bottle - possibly even more boring (approaching bad) on tap.


my memory of the storm was that it wasnt that bad. but its been a while since ive tasted it. 


all sounds a little depressing bum. Mrs P's is usually a great time when we go. Asgame they didnt have the bridgeroads aussie pale on tap. thats good. you could have switched to kooi's in bottles.


----------



## Leigh

Can make 12 Feb if it's an early lunch...have to go to a lecture at 1:30.


----------



## bum

I can see why it might look like I'm down on the place but I'm not, had a good night and did quite enjoy the Dirty Angel (that's really not any better).

The Rusty seemed very odd to me - pulling in all sorts of different directions and not able to find somewhere in the middle to settle down. Horses for courses and all that but me and the two other people with me all felt the same. 

Maybe I'm being unfair on the Storm but it does nothing for me and when you look at all the other taps I really don't understand why anyone would drink it.


----------



## brettprevans

nah the rusty shouldnt taste like that. 2 bros has been seeming to drop the ball progressivly for some reason. their wuality is getting worse. not good.

hopefully they will change the beers on tap again before 12 Feb. I wish they would get more red hill in. or a good saison on tap.


----------



## WarmBeer

bum said:


> Straight up I had a Flying Horse Dirty Angel which I enjoyed a lot but was very embarrassed to order (what a stupid name for a beer, I felt like it should come with a complimentary Magic Happens bumper sticker).


The 'Dirty Angel' is named after a war memorial statue in Warrnambool, which, from certain angles appears to be performing a little bit of a "dirty" act in full public view:







Damn good beer, and they do a real nice Wit. Shame the pub itself is nothing special, apart from the very bling fermenters you can go and ogle.


----------



## bum

WarmBeer said:


> The 'Dirty Angel' is named after a war memorial statue in Warrnambool, which, from certain angles appears to be performing a little bit of a "dirty" act in full public view:



Ah, it all becomes clear. Cheers for that. I really couldn't work it out. I thought they were starting to market porters to Twilight fans or something. :blink:


----------



## Fourstar

bum said:


> The Rusty seemed very odd to me - pulling in all sorts of different directions and not able to find somewhere in the middle to settle down. Horses for courses and all that but me and the two other people with me all felt the same.





citymorgue2 said:


> nah the rusty shouldnt taste like that. 2 bros has been seeming to drop the ball progressivly for some reason. their wuality is getting worse. not good.



Dont know if they was conveyed Bum but "Rusty Pale Ale' is a Belgian Pale Ale, not your run of the mill APA. Should have peach and vanilla falvours going on.


----------



## manticle

WarmBeer said:


> Getting back on track with the purpose of this thread, I have only 3 more weeks until I'm back working in the city, :beerbang: .
> 
> Do we have any takers for a Mrs Parma lunch, for Friday 12th of Feb?
> 
> CM2, are you back on the horse yet?



I'm a possibility. It depends on whether or not I'm working, both before the day (so I have money) and on the day (as I won't be drinking and handling art and I'm not going to a place that serves decent beer and not drinking).

@fourstar/cm2/bum - I tried the rusty when I was at MP's for my birthday last year. I couldn't drink it and found it one of the most confused commercial beers I've tried. I'm a big fan of good belgian beers and this didn't even approach them. Tried one (can't remember which but it may have been rusty again) at a fed square showcase at the beginning of 2009 and couldn't finish that either.


----------



## Fourstar

manticle said:


> @fourstar/cm2/bum - I tried the rusty when I was at MP's for my birthday last year. I couldn't drink it and found it one of the most confused commercial beers I've tried. I'm a big fan of good belgian beers and this didn't even approach them. Tried one (can't remember which but it may have been rusty again) at a fed square showcase at the beginning of 2009 and couldn't finish that either.



Hmm well you would be confused about my Jungle Witbier. Its knocked 8 points off the OG lastnight and it was tasting kinda like malty nutty flat lime/lemonade with a strage gingery spicyness (i can only assume its a falvour from the yeast in conjunction w/ the limes, pandan and lemongrass. It might end up as a saison in beerfest


----------



## manticle

I like interesting flavours. The rusty I tried was like an autistic child being given a $500 shopping voucher for his birthday.

No offence intended to autistic people who enjoy shopping. I've tried their beers twice and had the same experience. I give them one more chance before I place them with Buckleys.


----------



## brettprevans

its obviously been too long since ive been to Mrs P's and tried it. so for purely scientific purposes i will definitely have to attend the lunch and try some beers. all for science you understand.


----------



## bum

Fourstar said:


> Dont know if they was conveyed Bum but "Rusty Pale Ale' is a Belgian Pale Ale, not your run of the mill APA. Should have peach and vanilla falvours going on.



No, I didn't know it was (supposed to be) a Belgian prior to trying it - not did I after drinking it. But I don't think I would have disliked it simply for not being in line with expectations. As a matter of fact I had no idea what the Dirty Angel was before I ordered it and I was hoping it'd be a pale ale. As usual, manticle has expressed what I was trying to get at more effectively and succinctly above.


----------



## brettprevans

i wonder what the chances are of organising to go to true south at blackrock instead. we all take the arvo off and go see sam and give her beers and food a belting???


----------



## Leigh

I think that's a good idea, but not for 12 Feb...you back at work yet CM2?


----------



## brettprevans

yeah mate back this week. hence my increase in AHB activity


----------



## brendo

citymorgue2 said:


> i wonder what the chances are of organising to go to true south at blackrock instead. we all take the arvo off and go see sam and give her beers and food a belting???



hmmmm... I like the idea of it... but I wouldn't be able to commit until closer to the date as it would depend on my work schedule at the time.

Parma's would certainly be easier for a lunch time jaunt


----------



## brettprevans

maybe the eastern suburbs boys can work out a day on the weekend to go and get a maxi-taxi in.


----------



## Leigh

citymorgue2 said:


> maybe the eastern suburbs boys can work out a day on the weekend to go and get a maxi-taxi in.



bah, that's what wives are for 

Must catch up and swap bags for taps...


----------



## brendo

citymorgue2 said:


> maybe the eastern suburbs boys can work out a day on the weekend to go and get a maxi-taxi in.




sounds good to me mate...


----------



## Maple

or even on say a Friday afternoon... hey look, it's Friday... I'll be in when you guys set up a time/date.


----------



## brettprevans

u at work Dave?


----------



## Maple

citymorgue2 said:


> u at work Dave?


Not till next Wed.


----------



## brettprevans

slack. no beer for you today at mrs P's then


----------



## Fourstar

I'm kinda thirsty now!  Oh look its lunchtime!  Interested CM2?


----------



## brettprevans

love to have a drink, but i was only teasing Dave. I got a meeting at 1pm that im preparing for. maybe next friday for a quick one


----------



## Fourstar

citymorgue2 said:


> love to have a drink, but i was only teasing Dave. I got a meeting at 1pm that im preparing for. maybe next friday for a quick one



no worries! :chug:


----------



## manticle

Friday 12 Feb


1. Manticle (tentative)
2. WarmBeer
3 Fourstar
4 CityMorgueII
5. Leigh
6. Maple
7. Brendo


----------



## therook

citymorgue2 said:


> love to have a drink, but i was only teasing Dave. I got a meeting at 1pm that im preparing for. maybe next friday for a quick one




I thought you where off the piss Bretto?

Rook


----------



## brettprevans

therook said:


> I thought you where off the piss Bretto?
> 
> Rook


i was. back on it now (well sort of). im not drinking if there's not an occation. like going to Mrs P's! im not to drink at all during the week and only having 2 pots (ok pints) over the entire weekend.


----------



## geoffi

I'll be in the southern capital for a few days in March. I must look into this 'parma' business. At first I thought it was a wallaby dish...


----------



## therook

citymorgue2 said:


> i was. back on it now (well sort of). im not drinking if there's not an occation. like going to Mrs P's! im not to drink at all during the week and only having 2 pots (ok pints) over the entire weekend.




So have you lost weight or are you still a fat bastard  

Geoffi, let us know when you are in town

Rook


----------



## beerDingo

1. Manticle (tentative)
2. WarmBeer
3 Fourstar
4 CityMorgueII
5. Leigh
6. Maple
7. Brendo
8. beerDingo (if the manager is away :chug: )


----------



## bum

Sorry for taking this so far OT but I don't want to make a new thread for a topic that research suggests that a great many people who've had this beer might have had it at MP.

Anyone feel like taking a rough stab at the bits I'd need to build a Dirty Angel 'tribute'? I'm not asking anyone to design me a clone, I just want to know what ingredients might get me loosely in the same end of the style. Until I had this beer I've never had a porter I've genuinely enjoyed - most have felt to me like a 'lite' version of a stout (not my fave style to begin with and watering it down does it no favours). This beer had none of the background acridity I've experienced in the few porters I've had before and I'd really like to punch out something kinda similar.

Any ideas?


----------



## bulp

I remember going there not too long ago with Jayandcath from qld and we sent back the Rusty pale ale's due to them tasting infected/oxidised/stale undrinkable :icon_vomit: But the Dirty Angel on the other hand was a beautiful drop, the other stand out was the Kooinda Pale ale and the parmy's were awesome , great spot, have to get back there soon. My wallet's just about recovered from my last trip to the big smoke, man we drank some good beers that day (mental note must not start a session with a Rogue Double Dead Guy :icon_drunk: )

A bloke i work with from warnambool said the Dirty Angel Statue looks over a popular kanoodling spot hence the dirty angel tag.

cheers


----------



## manticle

bum said:


> Sorry for taking this so far OT but I don't want to make a new thread for a topic that research suggests that a great many people who've had this beer might have had it at MP.
> 
> Anyone feel like taking a rough stab at the bits I'd need to build a Dirty Angel 'tribute'? I'm not asking anyone to design me a clone, I just want to know what ingredients might get me loosely in the same end of the style. Until I had this beer I've never had a porter I've genuinely enjoyed - most have felt to me like a 'lite' version of a stout (not my fave style to begin with and watering it down does it no favours). This beer had none of the background acridity I've experienced in the few porters I've had before and I'd really like to punch out something kinda similar.
> 
> Any ideas?



I can give you my recipe for porter which I wouldn't describe as acrid and has nice complexity (therefore not watered down stout). I would guess that too much roasted malt would give the acridity. I've heard people suggest cold steeping the roast malts or adding them towards the end of the mash reduces that although I just wack it all in. No idea how close it would be to the DA though.


----------



## bum

Thanks for the offer but I've been reading porter recipes the last couple days and yours is one of the ones I came across already. As with the others I have no clue as to how close yours might get me because I am unfamiliar with some of the ingredients and am basically ignorant about the style in general. I guess I'm after a rough estimate on grain bill (possibly with %) and a guess on the hops used (can work out a schedule on my own, I think) in the Dirty Angel (as opposed to porters in general).

I'll keep reading and try to have this beer again (for scientific purposes, you understand).


----------



## brettprevans

the entire week ive been trying to figure out WTF a crypticly title 'meeting' was in my work calander. It was titled
'DPI Micro meeting'. Now WTF does that mean! 

now ive realised thats its in referance to our tentitive visit to Mrs P's this friday..... DPI was in referance to Leigh's employer and the rest well, a meeting regarding microbrews.

i made it a little nondescript for those who have access to my diary. didnt think that it would be so cryptic that a couiple weeks later i wouldnt even remember WTF it was! 

so are we on for Friday?


----------



## Fourstar

well i totally forgot about it. aslong as somone reminds me on friday i'll be there!


----------



## brendo

not sure at this stage - been pretty darn busy so far this week and not around too much next week, so I am going to have to call it on the day.

It is in my diary tho, so it is a chance.

Brendo


----------



## Maple

I'll make sure I book a meeting at that time too, but not so cryptically, perhaps just AHB business review or something.


----------



## manticle

At this point it's well possible I'll be on a truck delivering artworks. I'll know more tomorrow. What's the latest people will be there? I'm still likely to go for an afternoon beverage if I can't make lunch.


----------



## brendo

if you guys are using outlook for mail/calendars, there is a 'private' check box that hides the mtg contents...


----------



## gjhansford

I know it's along way off but I've just been approved to attend a conference in Melbourne at the Sofitel round in Collins Street ... dates are 20-23 May. It's within walking distance of Mrs Parmas so I'll be sneaking out for lunch on Friday 21st ... can't work all the time!

While on the topic ... have you other good bars to recommend in the Melbourne CBD?

Cheers (from Toowoomba)


----------



## Maple

manticle said:


> At this point it's well possible I'll be on a truck delivering artworks. I'll know more tomorrow. What's the latest people will be there? I'm still likely to go for an afternoon beverage if I can't make lunch.


Give me a bell if you're in the area, I work 100m from it, I can always go back



brendo said:


> if you guys are using outlook for mail/calendars, there is a 'private' check box that hides the mtg contents...


That's just asking for people to be curious though


----------



## manticle

@ghhb

Going solely on beer menus:

Beer deluxe and transport at at fed square.
Cookie in Swanston st (I hate the place but the beer selection is great)
Kames Squire [email protected] hotel, Russell St

Inner city suburbs: 

Bar Fred, Nicholson st North carlton (I love the place AND the beer selection is great)
Bar etiquette, Sydney Rd, Brunswick.

@maple: cheers. If I do go out on the truck I will be returning to the city afterwards. If I don't go I'll be working at Federation Square. I'll get an indication tomorrow. Your number is still on my phone but I'm just hoping it's the right version. Feel free to PM it again just in case.

Cheers boss.


----------



## WarmBeer

I'm currently looking about 90% certain I'll be there Friday, work depending


----------



## chillihilli

ghhb said:


> While on the topic ... have you other good bars to recommend in the Melbourne CBD?
> 
> Cheers (from Toowoomba)


 
I second the Transport for beer selection, it gets maxxed out on a Friday arvo/evening and the scenery is usually good. If you like euro beers there's the European Bier Cafe on Exhibition St (cnr little collins). The James Squire on Russell is a good pub, but for the quintessential pint with the punters, you could also try Young and Jacksons opposite Flinders St Station and Fed Square. 

Also Little Creatures have a beer house in Brunswick St Fitzroy if you want to chuck $10 at a cabbie.


----------



## brettprevans

have we booked a table? we could be struggling at this late stage


----------



## WarmBeer

citymorgue2 said:


> have we booked a table? we could be struggling at this late stage



Bugger, didn't think of that.

Anybody got their number handy to give them a call today?


----------



## Wardhog

Count me in. Been too long since I was there.

I have to get back for a 2pm meeting, but could get a parma and a good beer or two in me before then.


----------



## brettprevans

WarmBeer said:


> Bugger, didn't think of that.
> 
> Anybody got their number handy to give them a call today?


use the search function! oh hang on, maybe its google is your friend. :lol: ill call them and book for 9.


----------



## Fourstar

citymorgue2 said:


> use the search function! oh hang on, maybe its google is your friend. :lol: ill call them and book for 9.




Go! Young steed!


----------



## brettprevans

they squashed us in. :super: 

table for 8 at 12pm. booking under 'Brett'. If we are 1 or 2 over the 8 im sure it will be fine. 

1. Manticle (tentative)
2. WarmBeer
3 Fourstar
4 CityMorgue2
5. Leigh
6. Maple
7. Brendo (doubtful)
8. beerDingo
9. Wardhog


EDIT:
For prosperity sake:
Mrs Parmas
25 Little Bourke Street 
Melbourne Victoria
Phone : (03) 9639 2269
Email: [email protected] 

Opening Hours
Monday – Friday 11am till late
Saturday & Sunday 12pm till late


----------



## Wardhog

Love your work CM2. I promise to remember to come this time.


----------



## brendo

citymorgue2 said:


> they squashed us in. :super:




You sweet talker you...


----------



## WarmBeer

citymorgue2 said:


> use the search function! oh hang on, maybe its google is your friend. :lol: ill call them and book for 9.



We're a Microsoft shop, we don't mention the 'G' search engine.

Maybe that's why I couldn't find it...


----------



## Fents

sometimes i wish i still worked in the city 

the 3 minute drive home without traffic sorta makes up for it though.


----------



## Fourstar

:beerbang: 



brendo said:


> You sweet talker you...


----------



## Fourstar

:beerbang: 

Fantastico!


----------



## brettprevans

WarmBeer said:


> We're a Microsoft shop, we don't mention the 'G' search engine.
> 
> Maybe that's why I couldn't find it...


hmm. ok...Bing is your friend! :lol:


----------



## SpillsMostOfIt

Fents said:


> sometimes i wish i still worked in the city
> 
> the 3 minute drive home without traffic sorta makes up for it though.



You have to drive for 3 minutes to get home from work? Five nights a week?

That'd kill me.


----------



## brettprevans

i should have asked what was on the rotating tap.
well at least there's trusty Mt Goat hightale on tap. The dirty angel is still there also. 

now to decide what parma to have....or in 4*'s case he can have the crumbed polenta! 

Bruschetta parma - Basil, fresh ricotta & roasted tomatoes yum.


----------



## Fents

SpillsMostOfIt said:


> You have to drive for 3 minutes to get home from work? Five nights a week?
> 
> That'd kill me.



theres always someone better off isnt there mr mum!


----------



## SpillsMostOfIt

Fents said:


> theres always someone better off isnt there mr mum!




I think you mean "Mr Fix All The Storm Damage Before The Next One Comes Along"...


----------



## brendo

parma-geddon has me intrigued!!


----------



## brettprevans

brendo said:


> parma-geddon has me intrigued!!


its good. but not as hot as i thought it would be. it could be hotter. 

will also have to see what the special's are. there's normally a couple extra sorts on the specials menu.


----------



## brendo

citymorgue2 said:


> its good. but not as hot as i thought it would be. it could be hotter.
> 
> will also have to see what the special's are. there's normally a couple extra sorts on the specials menu.



It's OK... I am use to being eternally disappointed by "hot" offerrings from various restaurants... so don't have high hopes and I am not beyond baiting cooks to make things hotter h34r:


----------



## brettprevans

i got my fill of 'hot' last night when i decided to some make harrisa mayo to go with avocardo. my wouth was on fire and woudlnt stop watering. god its good stuff. 

parmageddon should use harrisa.


----------



## manticle

I'm a definite maybe. I'm not going out on a truck so I will be around the city. If I get there, it'll be around 12:15. Nobody should wait for me before ordering though in case I don't get there.

I'm keen and reckon I might be able to squeeze in one pint over lunch without drama. If anything were to go wrong with something I was handling in the afternoon my balls would get squeezed in a vice. If I can duck out early enough, I'll come back for some more beers later.


----------



## big78sam

Is there room for one more? I missed this thread earlier and work only a couple of block away. I won't be able to hang around for ages but certainly enough time for a parma and a couple of beers in an hour or so.


----------



## brettprevans

More the merryier.


----------



## bum

citymorgue2 said:


> The dirty angel is still there also.



If anyone gets a moment to have a think about how to knock one of these out while they're partaking I'd be very interested to hear your thoughts. This style is very much outside of my experience so I don't really know how to plan a rough approximation.


----------



## brettprevans

Yeah no worries buddy


----------



## Fourstar

bum said:


> If anyone gets a moment to have a think about how to knock one of these out while they're partaking I'd be very interested to hear your thoughts. This style is very much outside of my experience so I don't really know how to plan a rough approximation.





citymorgue2 said:


> Yeah no worries buddy



we will have a group session.


----------



## Fourstar

citymorgue2 said:


> now to decide what parma to have....or in 4*'s case he can have the crumbed polenta!



I believe thats BribieG's parma of choice now, sprinkled with da sugaz! :lol: 

Mexican or original for me! If i go the parma-geddon i fear the reoprocussions standing out in the field tomorrow at cricket! h34r: 

T-minus 2:26 and counting!


----------



## Maple

citymorgue2 said:


> now to decide what parma to have....


I was thinking the eggplant base in the asparagus style....but then I lost my buzz... 

can they do like a meat lovers style one, like the parmageddon but extra meat - ground up parmas, sausage, peperoni, beef, salami... :icon_drool2: oh and extra fried onion rings - in bacon drippings...


----------



## Fourstar

Maple said:


> I was thinking the eggplant base in the asparagus style....but then I lost my buzz...
> can they do like a meat lovers style one, like the parmageddon but extra meat - ground up parmas, sausage, peperoni, beef, salami... :icon_drool2: oh and extra fried onion rings - in bacon drippings...



You forgot to slather it in maple syrup and baconaise! :beerbang:


----------



## Maple

Fourstar said:


> You forgot to slather it in maple syrup and baconaise! :beerbang:


duh, maple syrup is only for Breakie and after tea...but fair point on the baconaise


----------



## big78sam

I just looked at the beer selection and I'm excited. The only problem is I'll only have time to try a couple. I think I'll have to mark this place down as one of my regulars, even if only for the beer.

BTW, I hope all the fellow brewers don't mind giving me some advice today. I've been having some issues with my recent move to AG and some slight sourness/possible infection. I took a previous sour batch in to grain and grape and they tried it and thought it was likely a minor infection but I'm still getting some slight traces (much reduced from the first batch) of sourness in the current brew in the fermenter. I chucked some in a stubbie this morning straight from the fermenter and I'd like to get your thoughts on whether it is an infection or something else. Will I get away with sneaking in half a stubby of beer?


----------



## Maple

big78sam said:


> I just looked at the beer selection and I'm excited. The only problem is I'll only have time to try a couple. I think I'll have to mark this place down as one of my regulars, even if only for the beer.
> 
> BTW, I hope all the fellow brewers don't mind giving me some advice today. I've been having some issues with my recent move to AG and some slight sourness/possible infection. I took a previous sour batch in to grain and grape and they tried it and thought it was likely a minor infection but I'm still getting some slight traces (much reduced from the first batch) of sourness in the current brew in the fermenter. I chucked some in a stubbie this morning straight from the fermenter and I'd like to get your thoughts on whether it is an infection or something else. Will I get away with sneaking in half a stubby of beer?


Given the intent, I don't think there will be an issue, just keep it low profile. As for feedback on what's going on, there's certainly a number of these guys that know what they are doing (I just ass about really), and I'm sure you'll have no issues getting some help and answers to your q's/


----------



## brendo

I am looking more and more like a definite starter for this - smashing my way through stuff this morning. will only be there for lunch though - no time for an extended arvo session.

See you boys in a bit over an hour.

Cheers,

Brendo


----------



## brettprevans

its going to be a full house today!.

see you blokes in 55min.


----------



## Fourstar

brendo said:


> See you boys in a bit over an hour.



YAY!!!! :beer: 



citymorgue2 said:


> its going to be a full house today!.
> see you blokes in 55min.



Make that 45 mins :beerbang:


----------



## WarmBeer

Mmmmmm...thirsty


----------



## drsmurto

I really should stop reading this thread.

My sandwich is going to be so unsatisfying today.  

But i have put this in the memory for when i visit mexico next.


----------



## beerDingo

Was umming and arring, but got most of my work done for the day, and I'm getting thirsty! See ya's in 30 min!


----------



## brettprevans

looks like everyone is coming. 8 seats aint going to be enough. ill try and get there early and see if anyone has cancelled and if we can get their seats.

bring on the parmas and beer. im starving.


----------



## big78sam

I'm happy to ring and try and get it increased to 10 as I was a late ring in...

Do they do split bills by the way? I've only got a $50 but could break it on the way


----------



## Katherine

mmmmm parma with the Melbourne boy's!


----------



## brettprevans

Katie said:


> mmmmm parma with the Melbourne boy's!


it was good KT. I had the special - red peppers, salsa, red onion, feta, cheese and salsa verde. 
red duck pale, hargreaves limited release kellebrook pils. lovely little lunch 


Leigh you slack arse, where where you!


edit:
Bum - the boys did some brainstorming on the dirty angel. fairly sure we didnt reach a firm conclusion though. got some ideas though. they can report back.


----------



## Maple

citymorgue2 said:


> it was good KT. I had the special - red peppers, salsa, red onion, feta, cheese and salsa verde.
> red duck pale, hargreaves limited release kellebrook pils. lovely little lunch


And he ate his rabbit food too!



citymorgue2 said:


> Bum - the boys did some brainstorming on the dirty angel. fairly sure we didnt reach a firm conclusion though. got some ideas though. they can report back.


uh, yeah, so the hops nice thinking goldings, lots of crystals for the rich crystal flavor, maybe hints of chocolate malt as choc was perceived, maybe some CarafaII or somehting to help the colour, and i think we were toying with the idea that the base could have been a majority munich or even vienna. deep merbau colour, and some bitterness, but more towards the malt - although well balanced. I wouldn't hazard a guess as to what yeast they used, but I would (will) be giving the 1968 esb a run on it.


----------



## Katherine

the asparagus one looks devine! 

We are off to Chinese for lunch today!


----------



## Fourstar

Maple said:


> And he ate his rabbit food too!
> 
> 
> uh, yeah, so the hops nice thinking goldings, lots of crystals for the rich crystal flavor, maybe hints of chocolate malt as choc was perceived, maybe some CarafaII or somehting to help the colour, and i think we were toying with the idea that the base could have been a majority munich or even vienna. deep merbau colour, and some bitterness, but more towards the malt - although well balanced. I wouldn't hazard a guess as to what yeast they used, but I would (will) be giving the 1968 esb a run on it.



App Katie and Myself where the only ladies on this forum until CM2 got stuck into the roughage! 

yeah Bum, For this beer its abit of an interesting one. i could definitely detect the qualities you get from highly kined malts like Brown Malt, Biscuit etc. The colour is a Light brown/deep dark copper in appearance which makes me believe they only use a small amout of choc malt and keep their colour up with dark crystals as pointed out.

I even said a Belgian Dubbel style grainbill with the OG turned down via the base malt (and no sugar additions) would be another good starting point.

Looking at their website they call it a porter (not quite robust with their hopping either, maybe like a brown porter thats got a too high OG!?)

Maybe something like

OG 1.060
IBU 25

77% Pils/Ale Malt
8% Munich/Vienna
5% Biscuit malt
5% Caraaroma
3% Caramunich
2% Carafa
(could even sub out a few % of munich/vienna and maybe a touch 1%~ of roast barley?!)

Bittering and flavour additons of goldings.

20IBu EKG @ 60 mins
5IBU EKG @ 15 mins


All this is a guesstimate, without beermsith showing me the colour im kinda guessing. Unfortunatly for me this recipe looks a little too complex and could be muddy because of it. 

I will agree though, choc and subtle roast is there, deep currant/plumy frutiness from crystal is there. Interesting beer indeed!


----------



## brettprevans

Maple said:


> And he ate his rabbit food too!


nothing wrong with a bit of salad. it kept me from eating too many chips. all about balance.

ive emailed you the rec file of that wheat monster we were discussing


----------



## brendo

citymorgue2 said:


> nothing wrong with a bit of salad.



Hi... my name is Brendan, and I too ate some salad.

Remember guys, the first step is admitting that you have a problem.


Good lunch - hoping to definitely do it again soon.

Brendo


----------



## bum

Thanks to everyone who had any input on the above Dirty Angel Project. It is a little way off for me yet but this will be one of the first beers I try out once I get a proper AG set up going and you've given me some great ideas, very helpful.


----------



## brettprevans

i think the key to the beer is that its fermented very clean, like a lager. the brown/dark lagers i used to do had heapos of choc and roast but as i used a lager yeast, it came out ultra clean and not so malt heavy in flavour. if that makes sense. i suppose it might just be cold conditioned. from what i remember of it i recon vienna over munich. not sure why i think that. i just do.

edit: and i think 4* is right about the 5.8% alc playing a part in the flavour also.


----------



## Fents

Just got this on the email - come join us it will be a great session....

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Mrs Parma's :

Book Now to join us in a great Sunday session
Dedicated to 5 new Victorian brewers

Sunday 28th February 12 - 2pm
Tickets $45

5 real "tasting" pours 
& by that we mean stubby - not a 30ml sip!!
Matched with 5 of the best beer foods
Plus a up close & personal insight into the
World of brewing by each new brewer

Seats are limited & bookings are essential
Ph: 9639 2269

New Brews & Menu

Sweetwater Summer Ale with Shrimp cocktail in a lettuce cup with a hint of smoked paprika
Arctic Fox Ice Cap Lager with hand crafted Indian samosa & mango chutney
White Rabbit Dark Ale with Parmesan polenta chips
Flying Horse "Dirty Angel" with original Parma
Kooinda Pale Ale with warm roast lamb roll with rosemary, horseradish & gravy 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Fents

man i'm drooling at that beer + food list, this will be off the hook i think. hope some of you guys can make it down.


----------



## drsmurto

Fents said:


> man i'm drooling at that beer + food list, this will be off the hook i think. hope some of you guys can make it down.



i hate you so much right now. :angry:


:lol:


----------



## Justin T

Sounds good. I probably will go. Any one else interested?


----------



## Fents

DrSmurto said:


> i hate you so much right now. :angry:
> 
> 
> :lol:



only an 8 hour drive good doctor!


----------



## bum

Seems much better than the vue du mond night. Last 3 courses look pretty damned good. Food looks alright too.


----------



## Fourstar

bum said:


> Seems much better than the vue du mond night. Last 3 courses look pretty damned good. Food looks alright too.



I must say for the holgate dinner at parmas, the food didnt live up to my expectations.


----------



## bum

The food thing was just a bit of a jest implying I was only talking about the beer. For clarity's sake I think only the food with the White Rabbit and Koonida Pale show the slightest bit of thought and (despite the Flying Horse being my fave of the bunch (sorry boys, I do love the WR and Kooi too)) will probably be fighting it out for best course.


----------



## Fents

bum said:


> The food thing was just a bit of a jest implying I was only talking about the beer. For clarity's sake I think only the food with the White Rabbit and Koonida Pale show the slightest bit of thought and (despite the Flying Horse being my fave of the bunch (sorry boys, I do love the WR and Kooi too)) will probably be fighting it out for best course.



you coming? bout time we caught up for that session?


----------



## bum

Christ, I'd love to. I think there's some little bastard's 1st birthday I've gotta go to that day. I'll wait for the Social Committee to get home and let me know if I'm allowed out to play.


----------



## Gerard_M

Not a bad line up, good to see "The Dirty" getting out & about. 
Cheers
Gerard


----------



## Fents

Gerard_M said:


> Not a bad line up, good to see "The Dirty" getting out & about.
> Cheers
> Gerard




Gerad personally i cannot wait to try it. Its been a few years hasnt it and i still have not had one....tsk tsk on my part. Hows things at the new brewery?


----------



## Gerard_M

Fents said:


> Gerad personally i cannot wait to try it. Its been a few years hasnt it and i still have not had one....tsk tsk on my part. Hows things at the new brewery?



I would like to try the current version of "The Dirty" as they have a new brewery & no longer go through the step-mash schedule that I used. I keep hearing good things about their beers & look forward to trying the bottled version of "The Dirty". Hopefully I will make it to Warrnambool for The Shipwreck Coast Classic in August this year, as the golf courses down there are even better than the beers!
Cheers
Gerard


----------



## brettprevans

on at Mrs P's atm.... Bridge Road B2 Bomber - a Belgian black IPA


----------



## Maple

citymorgue2 said:


> on at Mrs P's atm.... Bridge Road B2 Bomber - a Belgian black IPA


Surely you're not there (without letting me know...)


----------



## brettprevans

Maple said:


> Surely you're not there (without letting me know...)


of course not! i would have let you know. just heard it from a fellow brewer at work. Im too busy to break away from my desk to have a tipple.


----------



## brettprevans

Newsletter
"Christmas Turkey Parma" is back on! Crumbed turkey, topped with Cranberry sauce, Smoked leg ham & Gravy :icon_drool2: 

from the website - on tap a couple of newies
3 Ravens Dark Smoked Beer - Eoropean style dark smoked Ale using unique German malts & classic Hallertau hops 5.2% 
Holgate"Brick Kiln" Dark Wheat Beer - Classic Bavarian style, low in hops, beautifully cloudy with aromas of clove & banana 5%
Mt Goat Steam Ale


----------



## Acasta

Every time i go to Mrs. Parmas its full. I guess i should try booking, im really keen to check it out.


----------



## Fents

Theres also about 6 Kegs of Kooinda on tap at Mrs P's too, we only did a limited number of kegs so if you want to try a kooi on tap get into it quick as it will dissapear pretty fast. Its bloody good on tap imo.

Also on handpump at Penny Blue.

:kooi: :drinks:


----------



## brendo

Fents said:


> Also on handpump at Penny Blue.
> 
> :kooi: :drinks:



I feel a field trip to Penny Blue coming on...


----------



## Fents

better be quick mate.


----------



## brendo

Fents said:


> better be quick mate.



will have to see if I can sneak out in the next day or two... only work around the corner...


----------



## WarmBeer

Fents said:


> better be quick mate.






brendo said:


> will have to see if I can sneak out in the next day or two... only work around the corner...


Bastards!

And here I am, stuck working out in the Boonies h34r:


----------



## brendo

Fents said:


> better be quick mate.



Quick or the dead - done and dusted sadly, nothing left on the hand pump


----------



## enuun

was there when i was visitng melbourne a week ago. A street away from my hotel
had the sampler platter and many others! first time I had a parma too =) was real good
was actually tickled on the difference in names given to the different size glasses.
Over where I am, a 300 is a glass and a 600 is a pint =)


----------



## Fents

A Parma virgin! so how was it? the parma that is....


----------



## bum

I wanna know what he thinks of his second (purchased elsewhere).


----------



## brettprevans

Got emailed this today. Anyone in the cbd today I'd be heading down to try this
_GET IN QUICK...ONE KEG ONLY
Bridge Road Brewery's
"Printemps"
has been tapped...at approximately 4.30 today!
Printemps is an amazing Spring version of Bridge Road's award winning Saison
But...instead of hops brewer Ben has used Elderflowers &
for an added twist thrown in blueberries
We love you Ben!
This is strictly limited and only while stocks last
As Fraternity Members you are the first to know but
guaranteed news will spread fast so don't miss out
Because it won't last long & you may never see it again
!CHEERS!_


----------



## Leigh

Just got back from Mrs P's, tasted the Printemps, not worth a "special" visit IMHO.

Very sweet, the elderflowers just make the beer taste like vase water, no balance etc, moved onto something else...


----------



## brettprevans

Glad I didn't go all th way in just it then. Cheers leigh


----------



## bum

I don't do th HEY LOOK EVERYONE!!! I'M ON THE INTERNET ON MY PHONE IN A PUBLIC PLACE thing but i'm at MR's Parma's right now and just need to issue a retraction of sorts. Dirty Angel is a hideous beer right now.so bad. I hope no one reads my earlir ravings and become curious. My mouth and nose feel like they are covered in snot. This beer is cloying and twangy and I am done with this brewery and the recipies some. Of you thoughtfully provided have been tarnished and will only be used as a base rather than follow it faithfully - just in case.


----------



## bum

Eh, i'll get home too late to edit that and my screen is too small to see what I type. Apologies for how hard yje above might be to read.


----------



## seemax

Fat finger syndrome eh?


----------



## bum

More like steadily getting pissed finger syndrome, I think.

I do want to thank the Melbourne boys who did offer up some help with a ballpark for the older version. It is still appreciated.


----------



## stm

bum said:


> I don't do th HEY LOOK EVERYONE!!! I'M ON THE INTERNET ON MY PHONE IN A PUBLIC PLACE thing but i'm at MR's Parma's right now and just need to issue a retraction of sorts. Dirty Angel is a hideous beer right now.so bad. I hope no one reads my earlir ravings and become curious. My mouth and nose feel like they are covered in snot. This beer is cloying and twangy and I am done with this brewery and the recipies some. Of you thoughtfully provided have been tarnished and will only be used as a base rather than follow it faithfully - just in case.



Yes, agreed. If it was the porter, it was terrible when I was there two weeks ago.


----------



## WarmBeer

So, is anybody up for a pint at Mrs Parma's this afternoon to celebrate our non-secular 5 day long weekend?

I'm interested in trying out the Mildura Choc Hops Chocolate Stout...


----------



## Leigh

Jeepus Brett, nuthin like last minute plans!

Unfortunately can't make it at such short notice 

Have a good one :beer:


----------



## manticle

bum said:


> I don't do th HEY LOOK EVERYONE!!! I'M ON THE INTERNET ON MY PHONE IN A PUBLIC PLACE thing but i'm at MR's Parma's right now and just need to issue a retraction of sorts. Dirty Angel is a hideous beer right now.so bad. I hope no one reads my earlir ravings and become curious. My mouth and nose feel like they are covered in snot. This beer is cloying and twangy and I am done with this brewery and the recipies some. Of you thoughtfully provided have been tarnished and will only be used as a base rather than follow it faithfully - just in case.



And to think how mean you've been to Speedie.


----------



## bum

It was all the lightning in there making me type like that.


----------

